# Help! brown blood on day 7 of 2ww



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Can anyone help me out, when i got up this morning i had some really brown blood,its only day 7 of 2ww after having 2 early blasts transfered last mon. Is it all over? I cannot stop crying, its my 7th 2ww, first one with full immune drugs, I have never had a period so early. Called clinic and they said its to early for a period and it could just be old bllod from cervix, Im in such a tizz please help thanks pampix


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I have not had this but i have heard it could happen. it was only a week last saturday when i had ET that they told me it could.

Listen girl. You listen to what the hospital tell you. they have told you its too early so im my eyes it is. Its your naughty cervix testing you. DO NOT CRY   
Those embies need you to be strong. please stop crying.  

The hospital will not sugar coat it nor will they lie to you babe. please hang in there. do you have any pain in your lower tummy( cervix area)


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

got kind of af feelings in tummy but surely its to early for af and to late for implantation bleed.


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

its your cervix being naughty. trust me


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Pampi ~ these symptoms all sound really normal hun.....I'll leave you a link to a couple of good threads that should reassure you hun 
*
2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP: *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults
*
BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

We have a 2ww testers thread if you want to come and join everyone chatting there...

*AUG/SEP 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151489.30

Loads of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Pampix  - I had a wee bit blood - brown when I wiped which lasted a day day 10/11 and got BFP day 12 its really common hon.  As long as not bright red and clots you should be fine.  I know its hard but as anna says  hang in   PM me any time toots xx - I'm on day 6 

Anna - Congratulations hon what symptoms did you have??   

Love YodaXX


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I had this on the day of my positive HCG and it all turned out fine! It's an implantation sign and is a Good Thing! Worry not!


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Ive only had sore boobs babe. Thats it. Feel abit sick but I think its my mind playing tricks on me!!!!

Goodluck hun, if youre on day 6 its not much longer!!!!!


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks so much for your replies, I am not feeling very hopeful I had alot more tonight and it looked a bit lighter than the dark brown. myself and dh are in total shock as its only day 7 of 2ww we have been here 6 times previous and never had anything like this. I really thought this was the one as found out immune probs and they have all been sorted out, been to hell and back now this. THANKS for your kind words oh bleeding totally stopped at mo x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mine got pink then dissappeared toots hang in 

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks Anna beautiful photo of you happy pregnancy and beyondXX


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Pampi...

Please try not to worry. I know its hard but I too had bleeding and it was brown blood. I am now 18 weeks pregnant so there is hope for you. As other ladies have said brown is old and is probably implantation bleed.

Hope everything goes well for you, please try and relax. I also had no pg symptoms apart from 1 sore boob during my 2ww. I have had very few symptoms all the way through. No sickness, no cravings, no tiredness no nothing guess im lucky but i would of given anything for a sign i was pregnant in the early days

Love Quaver xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Yoda said:


> thanks Anna beautiful photo of you happy pregnancy and beyondXX


Thanks babe...same to you. Stay happy and positive!!!xxxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Pampi, Read Rosie G `s post about bleeding in 2ww!!! Shes just had a  !!!!! 

It will give you hope and faith again babe!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you on any drugs apart from progesterone? Blood thinners used to help you support a pregnancy can cause bleeding, such as Heparin.
x


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Miranda, yes Im on the whole works, Gestone, clexane, just tested again this morning and its a BFN, was testing early as I need IVIG.Thought this was the answers to our prayers,found out I had immune probs, was re tested and everything was normal, its def not as its not worked again so heartbroken. x x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Pampi you're testing WAY too early! If you have a look at my signature you'll see my HCG at 10DPT was only 29, which wouldn't have shown on a urine test, and I didn't get a positive urine test for another 3 days! And you're testing 2 days earlier than I did, and using urine, not blood! And the bleed was possibly implantation in which case your embie is still bedding in! Do stop panicking, you've got a little wait and it's not over yet!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What date was egg collection? As Holly says - it seems you're testing loads too early - loads!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - just worked it out from your first post - you'll never get a positive on day 8! Blimey, if only the 2WW was that short...

xx


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Miranda and hollybags, just spoken to one of the nurses at the care, explained about the bleed, DH had to take the phone from me as I was getting so upset.She said that its way to early for a period and I reallly should not bleed with the meds Im taking(GESTONE, HRT/proganova) She said I should rest and keep taking all meds,it could be anything thats causing it, maybe one of the embroys coming away and no way of knowing if Im pregnant as its so early to test. I have had 6 2ww and have never bleed until after neg test.DO you think there is any hope?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I was on asprin and had the brown blood/pinky around same time as you with my Lewis.  One of the other girls have said could be because this thins the blood and this is why its shown up for us and not for the others.  It is common and the nurse should really have said this to you

Hugs Yodaxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

pampi said:


> Hi Miranda and hollybags, just spoken to one of the nurses at the care, explained about the bleed, DH had to take the phone from me as I was getting so upset.She said that its way to early for a period and I reallly should not bleed with the meds Im taking(GESTONE, HRT/proganova) She said I should rest and keep taking all meds,it could be anything thats causing it, maybe one of the embroys coming away and no way of knowing if Im pregnant as its so early to test. I have had 6 2ww and have never bleed until after neg test.DO you think there is any hope?


Look, you've got to stop this right now. You're winding yourself up when there's nothing you can do, apart from wait. By getting upset you're allowing your system to flood with cortisol and adrenaline and that's bad for conception. You're meant to be relaxing. Look at it this way, you've had 6 negative 2wws and this one is different. That is GOOD. I bled, and I was on the same drugs as you and I'm pregnant. Please go and book yourself some massage/acupuncture etc and take your mind off it. Or do some positive visualisation - your posts read as though you're fully expecting a BFN and are looking for evidence to support it!! I know it's hard sweetheart, but be gentle on yourself and try very hard to relax! x x x


----------



## Rosie G (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, Please try not to worry. I had brown spotting on day 9 after ET and was convinced it was all over. Rang hubby at work in floods etc, but I got a positive result yesterday, so it must have been implantation or something. My best friend has had quite a bit of spotting at different stages of her pregnancy and is now six months pregnant. Try to hang in there. There really is no way of knowing what our crazy bodies are up to, especially when they are pumped full of drugs!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks hollybags and rosie, just taking myself of to bed for a little snooze, hopefully wake up feeling a little more positive.Thanks for your posts it means alot x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am not on a 2ww and hope I am not butting in.

I have had two 2ww's with IUI's and am an early bleeder we will be using Gestone for IVF 

I am sure that at day 7 you can't be having a period sweetie! I really felt for you when I read this I couldn't read and run my 2ww's were nightmares.

Please ask DH to go and get you a relaxation cd or if you have one put it on and just lay in bed and relax just try and sleep because honestly hon the stress just makes it worse.

Hope your ok! I will be looking out ofr your BFP!     

xxxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

pampi said:


> Thanks hollybags and rosie, just taking myself of to bed for a little snooze, hopefully wake up feeling a little more positive.Thanks for your posts it means alot x x


Hope you're feeling more positive soon. I really feel for you. The 2ww is the closest I've ever been to proper madness! Breathe, relax, and you'll get through, just like you always have done. Lots and lots of love to you x x x x x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Pampi....How are you doing? I cant stop thinking about you. Anna.xxxxx


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi anna, how are you? well it was a Bfn for me totally devastated, I really wonder if something was trying to happen as I have had 6 failed ivf and never had any of that dark brown blood,guess we will never know. Im so sad, really thought this immune cycle was the one, I will need to get my act together as my DH took one look at me today and said Im not wanting you to go through this again you look so sad. I hope you are feeling well and are counting th days to your scan take care and thanks x x pampi


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

pampi said:


> Hi anna, how are you? well it was a Bfn for me totally devastated, I really wonder if something was trying to happen as I have had 6 failed ivf and never had any of that dark brown blood,guess we will never know. Im so sad, really thought this immune cycle was the one, I will need to get my act together as my DH took one look at me today and said Im not wanting you to go through this again you look so sad. I hope you are feeling well and are counting th days to your scan take care and thanks x x pampi


 Babe, My heart is broken for you. Ive just shouted NOOOOOO at the top of my voice and just given Paul a heart attack. 
Im gutted for you. I cant imagine what you must be going through especially every single time. I had two free goes on the NHS and because mine has worked on the first time, I wish and wish and wish I could give my second go to you. If only it worked like that, I would choose you out of everybody on here. Im so ,so sorry. I wish there was something I could do.
Please stay strong babe. Give up only when you feel ready. Fight it to the death if you can. IT WILL HAPPEN!!! Its just a question of when.
I wish you all the luck and love in the world babe. I mean it from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Really, really sorry to hear this. Hope the immune issues sort themselves out very soon. Alan Beer reckoned 85% of women with these issues got to a live birth within 3 cycles. Although it's awful news for you, you're still a step closer. Very very best wishes to you. x


----------

